# Operation Athena: A View From the Front, PTSD, "Shell Shock" Etc, Etc (Part III)



## Chispa (10 Jun 2016)

Too the Mod, etc., I don't know if this is the proper category however it is History, where ever U see fit, is fin by me. This topic is personal pour moi, creating awarness, nor was I with ISAF, just in case inquiry minds need to know. The ever lasting effects and the amount of brave Canadian women and men that served with the coalition in the sand box, have committed or attempted suicide, the latter in my case in full disclosure, certainly not, have very thick skin per say, not easily affected, S happens, "The Dogs Are Eating Tonight." 


*Operation Athena: A View From the Front, (Part III) Re-integration. by Corey Pembleton*

Operation Athena: A View From the Front, (Part III) Re-integration. by Corey Pembleton This post is the second in a mini-series of articles that explore the personal military experiences of the author in Afghanistan. Please click here to read the previous entries. Whether a fighter or a civilian bystander, everyone involved in war undergoes mental and emotional change. These changes cause reactions in us that are largely inexplicable, and since the First World War we’ve been trying to understand how these changes impact societies and individuals alike. [ 984 more words. ] http://canadianmilitaryhistory.ca/operation-athena-a-view-…/

Whether a fighter or a civilian bystander, everyone involved in war undergoes mental and emotional change. These changes cause reactions in us that are largely inexplicable, and since the First World War we’ve been trying to understand how these changes impact societies and individuals alike. Modern science uses Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) or ‘Shell Shock’ to label this kind of extreme mental shift that occurs following sometimes dramatic, violent events. While Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder a subject I (thankfully) have neither the experience nor expertise to comment on comfortably, it is very real and highly contentious. I know men who suffer from it, and I have seen first-hand its’ impacts on families and communities. Instead, I have chosen to conclude this 3-part series on my experiences returning to Canada from Afghanistan, and reintegrating into Canadian society from a brief, three-year military life. Fallow link for full account, the study paper is worth the read, you can print or PDF all parts.

Laurier Centre for Military Strategic and Disarmament Studies
http://canadianmilitaryhistory.ca/operation-athena-a-view-from-the-front-part-iii-re-integration/


THK U FR YR Time Joseph.


----------



## Gastoner (23 Jul 2016)

I know I have to work for this kind of experience.


----------

